# Off The Job Training?



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

DenseAsFlux said:


> Do I need to get extra training in residential wiring?
> What do you think of me setting up my own home lab?
> Defective parts? How to get them, damage new ones, or abandon idea?


You have a home? That is all you need, as most homes don't have anything special or out of the ordinary as far as materials are concerned.

The kicker with Resi is how the work is done, or rather how the work has been done in the ever changing construction market for the last 100 years. You have to become familiar with how they used to do things like 3ways, switch loops, how they fused neutrals on some panels, etc...

Not a materials thing, an installation thing.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^What Switched said^^^

If you're good with code, residential will come quickly, the new install stuff anyway. Troubleshooting, well that is an experience thing. You have to look at the wiring, figure out when it was done and how they did it at the time. I have fixed more loose neutrals by going in the ceiling light box of a functional light than I can tell you. HOs really think you're nuts when you start pulling the working light down until you pull out the bad connection. But that's how they wired before the seventies.


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

My home is a disaster electrically. It is a lab that I have already been been working on. It started out as a 1970 trailer, has been cut open and expanded. I traced some circuits being spread over 5 rooms, two circuits with no active connections, and some outlets hidden behind wall paneling. The wiring types are all mixed. I did create one new circuit so far, and have a lot more work. You are right that I have a lab to work with already. For many months I will not be needing to supplement it. I am thinking in the long run I may be wanting to try and source malfunctioning equipment to practice with. I am thinking about asking some residential electrician shops for their electrical trash. I don't have a meter yet, only a voltalert. I have read a few suggestions on here, 87, 117, and am considering a purchase in the near future. Some equipment is going to be beyond my price range for a long time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you ever thought of working for a service electrician part time?


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes, I have thought to do that. I get over 40 hours per week now, sometimes Saturdays as well as overtime Mon thru Fri. I am still learning so much at my current job and on my own time. Once I feel like I am competent enough and my learning rate is slowing down, I will go to one to see what we can work out. I'd like to get something were I shadow someone while I am still an apprentice.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

If you want a source for damaged-not just right things try seeing what you can get from Home Depot return counter?


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

I like that idea. thanks


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

I went by 9 different business' after work. I had success getting defective parts from 3 of them. The only places that gave me parts were local businesses that only had one store front. All of the bigger businesses said they trashed or returned the parts. My favorite gifts from each of the local stores were an Siemen's AFCI Circuit Breaker, a fuse panel with the fuses in, and a motor from a local HVAC supplier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DenseAsFlux said:


> Yes, I have thought to do that. I get over 40 hours per week now, sometimes Saturdays as well as overtime Mon thru Fri. I am still learning so much at my current job and on my own time. Once I feel like I am competent enough and my learning rate is slowing down, I will go to one to see what we can work out. I'd like to get something were I shadow someone while I am still an apprentice.


I used to pick up a couple hours after work daily with guys that had side jobs back when I was first getting started as a j-man. 

Working with a crew of guys somebody always needed a hand on their own jobs.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used to pick up a couple hours after work daily with guys that had side jobs back when I was first getting started as a j-man.
> 
> Working with a crew of guys somebody always needed a hand on their own jobs.


That's a terrific idea... blabby.

Now everyone will know your secret.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> That's a terrific idea... blabby.
> 
> Now everyone will know your secret.


I doubt it's a secret among the guys outside any shop it is probably still hush hush in a shop, most deter any implied competition.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

My boss has a dont ask dont tell policy. Lol
If i come across bigger jobs i give them to him
As long as i show up on time do my work and dont take/use supplies for (other things), im good

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> My boss has a dont ask dont tell policy. Lol
> If i come across bigger jobs i give them to him
> As long as i show up on time do my work and dont take/use supplies for (other things), im good
> 
> Texting and Driving


Working commercial-non resi I've had bosses feed me small jobs to take care of including their family and friends.


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

My current employer doesn't work in the residential market, so there wouldn't be a conflict of interest. I don't think that'd be a problem for me. 
One issue I think I'd have is being presentable to residential customers. Changing shirts and using baby wipes on my arms is easy enough, but my jeans and boots are usually pretty bad. Bringing a whole new set of clothes and boots may be the only way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DenseAsFlux said:


> My current employer doesn't work in the residential market, so there wouldn't be a conflict of interest. I don't think that'd be a problem for me.
> One issue I think I'd have is being presentable to residential customers. Changing shirts and using baby wipes on my arms is easy enough, but my jeans and boots are usually pretty bad. Bringing a whole new set of clothes and boots may be the only way.


It's generally a 'what-ever-it-takes' situation.


----------

